# Clavier iBook Palourde



## Cromleck (12 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un iBook ricain il y a peu. En voulant changer mon clavier QWERTY en AZERTY, j'ai pété une touche, héhé.. Et là, impossible de trouver sur le net un clavier de remplacement correspondant. Mon engin est un 466MHz et possède deux bittoniaux pour caller le clavier positionnés différement que sur toutes les annonces que j'ai pu éplucher. La fixation de gauche est identique, mais celle de droite, au lieu d'être en extrémité, comme celle de gauche, est un peu plus vers l'intérieur, de 8 cm environ.. Je continu de chercher. Si par bonheur on pouvait acheter une touche au détail, je serai client. Mais je me satisferais d'un clavier sinon


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2009)

Qu'as tu pété, et comment ? si c'est un des petits ergots qui maintiennent le "X" (pas la lettre, hein, la pièce en plastique articulée qui maintient la touche en place) sur le clavier, j'ai réparé celui de ma fille en enfilant à la place la pointe d'une fine épingle dans le plastique (qui s'élargit un peu à l'endroit de l'ergot), et en coupant la dite épingle juste à ras, côté intérieur du X !

Sinon, à titre d'info, les claviers de Lombard et de Pismo sont identiques à celui du Palourde (sauf la couleur, évidemment), mais la nappe de connexion est différente.


----------



## Cromleck (12 Mars 2009)

Merci de ta réponse Pascal, je vais regarder ce soir comment était abîmée cette touche, ça remonte un peu.. J'ai toujours fait sans, pas très pratique mais on s'y fait. Ce qui me motive à le réparer aujourd'hui, c'est que je veux m'en séparer. Aussi, mon bricolage devra être parfait Sinon, je regarderais l'apparence des Lombards et Pismo.. et si le fait qu'ils ne soient pas estampillés Pomme ne se voit pas, j'obterais pour ça!

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2009)

Cromleck a dit:


> et si le fait qu'ils ne soient pas estampillés Pomme ne se voit pas, j'obterais pour ça!



Comment ça, pas estampillés "Pomme" ? Les Lombard et Pismo sont les deux dernières générations de PowerBook G3 ! ceux avec le clavier "bronze" (USB et SCSI pour le Lombard, USB et Firewire pour le Pismo) !

La seule différence entre les deux (outre la nappe de connexion), c'est que seul celui du Pismo a un verrou inclus avec le voyant de NumLock, comme le Palourde, celui du Lombard ne se verrouille pas !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Mars 2009)

D'ailleurs j'en profite, j'ai aussi cassé des touches de mon macbook pro en voulant le nettoyer (Santa Rosa). Je n'arrive plus à les réemboiter et la nappe plastique sous certaines lettres c'est déssoudé (elle bouge indépendamment maintenant), un conseil? Je rachète un clavier sur ... euhh... je sais pas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> D'ailleurs j'en profite, j'ai aussi cassé des touches de mon macbook pro en voulant le nettoyer (Santa Rosa). Je n'arrive plus à les réemboiter et la nappe plastique sous certaines lettres c'est déssoudé (elle bouge indépendamment maintenant), un conseil? Je rachète un clavier sur ... euhh... je sais pas?



Tu connais le prix d'un clavier ?


----------



## Cromleck (12 Mars 2009)

Huhu, très bien  Je pensais que Lombard et Pistouille étaient des marques! Autant pour moi.


----------

